# Is there ANY kind of reliable, workable Blu-Ray burning software out there?



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

I just picked up the Hauppage device about which sigma here told me. It allows me to record HD recordings to my PC from my DirecTV receivers so I can then burn these to a BD disc for safekeeping. As someone who's new to Blu-Ray disc burning, I admit that I'm quite disappointed on the lack of user friendliness of BD burning software. The software that came with the Hauppage device I got is terrible. I've tried a couple other programs like ImageBurn and others, but so far, I have been unable to burn my recordings to BD discs. With ImageBurn I get "IO error" when selecting my external BD drive as the destination to which the burned image/file is supposed to end up. With the included Arcsoft software of the Hauppage HDPVR, I'm unable to select my BD drive and its 25GB disc onto which I wish to burn a recording. My Blu-Ray burner included Cyberlink burning software, but I have been totally unable to burn a BD disc using that, despited numerous attempts to do so. In short, the whole experience of trying to do a "simple" thing like burning recordings to a BD disc has been disappointing and frustrating.

I realize BD burning isn't the same as a simple, traditional burning of a CD or regular DVD, but this is ridiculous! To say I'm very frustrated and disappointed is an understatement. Isn't there any user-friendly Blu-Ray burning software out there? I'd prefer the free programs, but I'm willing to invest in something if it isn't ridiculously expensive.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

I doubt you're going to find anything free that's very good except for maybe a trial period. I've had good luck on regular burners with dvdfab and it's mentioned in this google response http://blu-ray-burning-software-review.toptenreviews.com/\


----------



## kiknwing (Jun 24, 2009)

This blu-ray burning software is free for the next few days: 
http://www.leawo.com/avsforum/


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

kiknwing said:


> This blu-ray burning software is free for the next few days:
> http://www.leawo.com/avsforum/


Thank you.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

kiknwing said:


> This blu-ray burning software is free for the next few days:
> http://www.leawo.com/avsforum/


Thanks. I'll give that a shot when I get home. I just hope it's as "easy" as it's made to appear.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Ugh!!! :flaiming

Just what the hell does it take to be able to burn a damn Blu-Ray disc?!? 

I downloaded this program, browsed through it, and thought, "Wow. Looks easy and just like what I need." Well, when setting the destination to a BD disc that is 25GB in size--I'm trying to burn a 17GB, 3-hour HD recording--the damn program kept telling me that there wasn't enough space on the disc because the file was over 39GB in size! I'm like, "WTF!" 

I can select the next size down, an 8GB DL disc, and the file size then shows it's a little over 7.5GB. Huh??? 

Why the hell is it reading the size so wildly different from what it is, that being a 17GB recording. I spent well over 3 hours--almost 4, to be exact--for the program to convert and doo all the pre-burn prep work--only to be stopped when it ejected the disc and told me to use a larger disc. 

I just can't win in finding a damn good program to burn a Blu-Ray disc!


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

Ive been burning BluRay for some time and this company http://www.dvdfab.com/ has the most reliable and versatile software I've found. It's broken into modules, buy only what you need. Out of roughly 200 burned movies I have ruined only one, and it was probably my fault. Great product, easy to use.


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

I use a product by SlySoft - www.slysoft.com works well


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

davring said:


> Ive been burning BluRay for some time and this company http://www.dvdfab.com/ has the most reliable and versatile software I've found. It's broken into modules, buy only what you need. Out of roughly 200 burned movies I have ruined only one, and it was probably my fault. Great product, easy to use.


Which one are you using? Their descriptions make it seem like they only do ripping of movies that you can burn or copy to a BD disc. I'm looking to take recordings sitting on a PC and burning them onto a BD disc from scratch.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Lord Vader said:


> Which one are you using? Their descriptions make it seem like they only do ripping of movies that you can burn or copy to a BD disc. I'm looking to take recordings sitting on a PC and burning them onto a BD disc from scratch.


What format are the recordings currently in?


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

Using FCP X on my MacBook Pro to burn my blu-rays. Very, very easy to use.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

sigma1914 said:


> What format are the recordings currently in?


.TS


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Lord Vader said:


> .TS


DVDfab will handle that.


----------

